# Gisborne opinions



## actemplin

Id love to hear people's opinions of the pros and cons of living in Gisborne. 
So far this is what I've found via Google....

Pros: beaches and relaxed atmosphere. Smaller size may give more of a community feel. 
Cons:remoteness/isolation from other cities. Smaller size may lead to boredom. 

Can anyone add to the list or give their opinions of Gizzy, especially for families with young children?
I've got an interview for a good position there shortly. Thanks in advance!


----------



## actemplin

Bump!


----------



## toadsurfer

I could easily live in gisborne but that's only because I surf and gizzy has some of the best beaches and surf in nz. 

My girlfriend however hates the place. She says the streets look like they are filled with people who have just got out of prison. Even though it's a beautiful place, that part of the country, I do kind of agree with her about the town. It's not the nicest. 
Great weather and fantastic beaches but to be honest, although I love nz, the town of gisborne looks like a bit of a dump. 
Maybe someone who has spent time there will prove me wrong though!


----------



## actemplin

Thanks Toadsurfer. Any other opinions or feedback on Gisborne?


----------

